# Invitation received, EOI expiration reminder received even after submitting VISA



## vmag (Aug 10, 2014)

I received an invitation based on my EOI. Then I started submitting online VISA application, made the payment also and now in the stage of submitting some documents. 

Even with this situation I received a mail from Skill select as a reminder saying the EOI will expire in XX number of days if a VISA is not submitted. 
If I login now to Skill select account the 'Apply Visa' button is still active though I have already submitted the online Visa Application.

Is this a normal situation or have I done something wrong?
Do I have to do anything for invitation or it will get its' status change automatically after the 60 days?

Experts ideas are highly appreciated.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## chandelshalu23 (May 20, 2014)

Today I received a mail from Skill select as a reminder saying the EOI will expire in XX number of days if a VISA is not submitted. But i already submitted visa application and current status is "In Process".

Is this normal notification from skill select or i did any mistake in visa submit. Please help me.


----------



## guptaravi2k (Oct 23, 2010)

Hi chandelshalu23,

Did you talk to SkillSelect guys? what did they say? Is this a normal notification? Can it be ignored?

Regards,
RG


----------



## siva19 (Jan 21, 2014)

Me too facing the same, looks like EOI not sync with immi account. 

we can ignore this issue. Already we received the ack mail so no issues.


----------



## T77 (Sep 27, 2013)

*same situation*

Hi VMAG,

I am facing same situation .after payment and loading documents .I received a mail on expiry of invitation. i had made payment and received confirmation too before expiry of invitation. did you any receive any new updates?pls advice .Thank you.
T77 




vmag said:


> I received an invitation based on my EOI. Then I started submitting online VISA application, made the payment also and now in the stage of submitting some documents.
> 
> Even with this situation I received a mail from Skill select as a reminder saying the EOI will expire in XX number of days if a VISA is not submitted.
> If I login now to Skill select account the 'Apply Visa' button is still active though I have already submitted the online Visa Application.
> ...


----------



## sevnik0202 (Apr 26, 2013)

T77 said:


> Hi VMAG,
> 
> I am facing same situation .after payment and loading documents .I received a mail on expiry of invitation. i had made payment and received confirmation too before expiry of invitation. did you any receive any new updates?pls advice .Thank you.
> T77


If you guys have lodged VISA and you get another EOI invite or Expiry of invitation EOI you guys should ignore it, as it is a system glitch.


----------



## T77 (Sep 27, 2013)

Thank yoy


----------



## Ranganagmm1234 (Nov 3, 2016)

I lodged visa 489 on 1st of September. Medical was called on 14th of September and it was completed on 23rd of September. After 27 days, that means, employer verification was done on 20th of October. They have asked about my current employment and the service letter. Our HRM said, that service letter was not issued from us. Because, it was taken from my immediate manager by me. Hence, they do not know about service letter. But, HRM said all of my employment details.Therefore, Do they not grant my visa? Please, advice me. And how long does it take to grant visa?


----------

